# diamond plate



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

does anyone know where i can find diamond plate floormats that fit my 99 sentra?


----------



## soiledxdesire (Mar 10, 2003)

i think nopi sells them www.nopi.com i could be wrong though


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

97gxe has a set he is selling, PM him or somethin, i think he is letting them go rather cheap


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Evolution-Autodesign makes gorgeous ones. You can see pics of Sean's on www.nwnismo.com .


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

anyone know if they sell them at hardware stores?
Maybe I'll try making me own


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Evolution-Autodesign


----------



## soiledxdesire (Mar 10, 2003)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> *anyone know if they sell them at hardware stores?
> Maybe I'll try making me own  *


yeah you can get a sheet of diamond plate at hardware stores but you need someway of cutting it smoothly and some way to polish the edges you cut i would imagine


----------



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

the Evolution-Autodesign website doesnt show plates for the sentra. do i have to call and special order or something?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

yea u hafta call and mention his gb on nissanforums.


----------



## 97gxe (Jun 17, 2003)

I work in a steel shop and I can make them for you pretty easily, but I need alot of dimensions and stuff (length, width, angle of the bend) I've only made them for my 97, (unless they're the same, I'm not sure..) I think evolution-autodesign already has them templated out, so he might be able to make them for you for less of a hassle.


----------



## 97gxe (Jun 17, 2003)

but i can probly do them cheaper


----------



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

how much would you ask for front and back.


----------



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

actually just the front would be fine.


----------



## 97gxe (Jun 17, 2003)

Like $50 for the front, but are they the same as in the 97 GXE?


----------



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

i have no clue. anyone know? evolution autodesign says $125 shipped. thats not bad


----------



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

but thats for the full set. wouldnt the 97 be the same because the b14 is the same model 95-99?


----------



## 97gxe (Jun 17, 2003)

not sure, but my buddy is gonna bring over his 99 and Im gonna find out today or tomorrow.


----------



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

ok thanks alot man


----------



## soiledxdesire (Mar 10, 2003)

hey when you get those done i would like to see how they come out cuz i may be interested as well


----------



## 97gxe (Jun 17, 2003)

k, no prob. hey just a general question.. how much carpet do you prefer showing around the edges of the floormats?


----------



## soiledxdesire (Mar 10, 2003)

personally i would say just use the stock mats as a stencil/template for the diamond plate ones...stock mats seem to cover a large part of the flooring


----------



## 97gxe (Jun 17, 2003)

alight i'll let you know as soon as sh*t starts happenin.. after work ill probly check out his 99.


----------



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

97gxe do you have a pic of yours?


----------



## 97gxe (Jun 17, 2003)

yea but they're all scuuffed up and shiot.. http://www.cardomain.com/id/97gxe you can see how much carpet I left around the edges.. thats pretty close to the size of the stock floormats..


----------



## soiledxdesire (Mar 10, 2003)

hmm maybe its just mine but my floor mats cover pretty much the whole floor...i think they should be a little wider personally but its up to that kid that is giong to buy them right now hahah


----------



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

hey i tried PM you but your box is full or something. after looking at you car i think those are a little narrow. could you make them a little wider. like 2 inches or so. i want it to cover most of the space.


----------



## 97gxe (Jun 17, 2003)

yea that shouldn't be a problem.. I'll clean out my PM box..


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

all sentra from 95-99 are the same


----------

